# Anyone knowing who made this?



## EM-L (Aug 28, 2022)

Found this Usuba on Arizona Custom knifes:
Unidentified maker
Anyone knowing who made this?

Thanks!


----------



## Hassanbensober (Aug 29, 2022)

Looks like Kobayashi. Check epicedge.com


----------



## Hassanbensober (Aug 29, 2022)

EM-L said:


> Found this Usuba on Arizona Custom knifes:
> Unidentified maker
> Anyone knowing who made this?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## EM-L (Aug 29, 2022)

Hassanbensober said:


> Looks like Kobayashi. Check epicedge.com


Yes! Thank you! looks like it!

All the best!

Erik


----------

